# Very Big Cat Fish story



## Stretch (Apr 5, 2004)

Thought I would pass this link on.

http://www.pawnation.com/2010/01/21...blind-angler-catches-record-breaking-catfish/


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

What a great story, and a GREAT Wels Catfish !!!!!


----------

